# Gamekeeper Catapults



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Just been given a Pocket Poacher by John "Gamekeeper" Webb. Awesome!

Froggy


----------



## slingman2 (Jan 13, 2012)

That looks both beautiful and truly awesome. Bet it packs some power.


----------



## Froggy (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep! I've been using pickle fork shooters with 0.05 latex, 20 mm x 10 mm x 400 mm and they hit hard -- but not like this one. By the way I wasn't "given it" by John Webb -- I meant "made" by John Webb and given to me by someone else! It does fit in your pocket.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, wonderful looking slingshot! And just look at the banding job! Enjoy, I'll bet it shoots so well.









sean


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

How lucky you are! John's slingshots are well made, and in my experience, they shoot well, too.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

